# AFB air show



## N4521U (Dec 26, 2009)

Found this site from the Travis Air Force Base air show when looking for pics of Merlins Magic, and she is in there. cheers, Bill

BZ's Travis AFB airshow Photo Gallery


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 26, 2009)

Bernard Zee always has some good shots.
Thanks 


Wheels


----------

